# Cemetery columns



## MasterKrane (Jun 26, 2011)

Here are some pics throughout the process of building my cemetery columns this year. To anyone who tackles a project like this. . . .be warned that they are time consuming, but the end result is worth the frustration!!


----------



## Koffinkid (Sep 21, 2012)

Those columns came pretty sweet! good job!


----------



## darthrott (Oct 20, 2010)

i HAVE SEEN A LOT OF CEMETERY COLUMNS ON THIS SITE, OTHERS. I THINK YOURS ARE THE BEST. VERY DIFFERENT AND CREATIVE. GREAT JOB.


----------



## MasterKrane (Jun 26, 2011)

thanks darthrott and koffinkid! We are pleased with the outcome.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I like the way you used the foam "stones" on your columns. Very creative!


----------



## MasterKrane (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks Lizzyborden! It was a lot of work, but they turned out great.


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Fantastic!

I will have to try these for next year.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I love them and I love the doorway you created too...really completes the look. Great job...thanks for sharing


----------



## GhoulishCop (Oct 18, 2008)

MasterKrane,

I had seen MacabreRob do a similar style but using paper mache "bricks" made from various sized boxes he had laying around. I remember saving up boxes for awhile and then realizing I had nowhere near the patience to replicate the style. Making bricks with foam is soooo much simpler!

Now I'll admit I've never been a big fan of the multi-colored stone look, but particularly after you aged the column they look really good! Excellent job! 

I'm curious, though, the PVC pipe running up the base: is that for a piece of rebar to secure the column in place or is that where you run the wiring for the lantern...or both. Again, the columns came out looking terrific.

Rich


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

Where did the gargoyles come from?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Very nice columns MK, I wish I could make some but don't have room for storage....HDIMAC, I think they're from Target, I got two on clearance after Halloween and they resemble those, adds a nice touch to the columns


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

I also love the matching archway facade at the front door! Stylish and creepy at the same time!


----------



## MasterKrane (Jun 26, 2011)

Goulish cop. . . .the rebar in the base of my columns are indeed for rebar. The piece of pvc is 26" to allow for 2' of rebar. So I used a 4' piece of rebar, 2' in the ground. However, after completing the columns, this might have been overkill as they are not overly heavy, but heavy enough. But, always error on the side of overkill I guess!!


----------



## MasterKrane (Jun 26, 2011)

The gargoyles came from Target 2 years ago, they are pretty heavy too!


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

I have some hallow latex ones I filled with plaster and it mad the super heavy


----------



## MasterKrane (Jun 26, 2011)

Awesome!! I might think about that too as mine are hallow. I just would hate to see them get broke. . . .I really would love to make my own with clay and casting, but time seems to be something of an issue. I guess in between building Halloween stuff, I have to work


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

In love with your cloums now hehe


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ive been doing research for a few weeks now looking for the perfect tutorial for me and this is it! Fantastic work, I just love them! Thank you for posting, ill post pics of how mine turn out.

Do you have a list of items used? Materials list by chance?


----------



## MasterKrane (Jun 26, 2011)

Booswife02.... Thanks I appreciate it! Materials are as follows; i used 2x2's for the column frames, and 2x4's for the tops and bottoms. The I wrapped them in 1/2 " foam insulation. Then I used 2" foam insulation to wrap the top and bottoms. Each Brick I hand carved out of 2" foam insulation and distressed the edges and then sanded the edges to make them look like real bricks( time consuming but worth it in the end!) I added the lights before I enclosed the columns obviously and ran all of the wiring with 20' cords coming out of the bottoms. Then I painted the sides if each brick the dark grey I picked out and finally randomly glued them on the the columns. After they were secure with pl300 foam board adhesive, that's when my wife and I hand painted each brick. Then we black washed them, sealed them and they were finally done!! They took approximately 3 months to compete from start to finish. And well worth it!! Good luck on yours I look forward to seeing them!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help. I appreciate the list and encouragement! Ill post pics when I have something


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

MasterKrane said:


> Booswife02.... Thanks I appreciate it! Materials are as follows; i used 2x2's for the column frames, and 2x4's for the tops and bottoms. The I wrapped them in 1/2 " foam insulation. Then I used 2" foam insulation to wrap the top and bottoms. Each Brick I hand carved out of 2" foam insulation and distressed the edges and then sanded the edges to make them look like real bricks( time consuming but worth it in the end!) I added the lights before I enclosed the columns obviously and ran all of the wiring with 20' cords coming out of the bottoms. Then I painted the sides if each brick the dark grey I picked out and finally randomly glued them on the the columns. After they were secure with pl300 foam board adhesive, that's when my wife and I hand painted each brick. Then we black washed them, sealed them and they were finally done!! They took approximately 3 months to compete from start to finish. And well worth it!! Good luck on yours I look forward to seeing them!!


Just curious as to how you sealed the stones.


----------



## scareu72 (Jun 3, 2012)

Here are my columns I built for Halloween 2012


----------

